# So what shampoo we all using?



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still using TW Wash n Wax, to be fair it's not bad with hot water, i've still got about 4l of the stuff trying to get rid of it.

Maxi Suds II should be here tomorrow hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Megs NXT until it runs out.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

We're in the same boat then, except i'm in a dinghy and you're in a yacht :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Not sure what I'm going for next though. I like the sound of the Dodo B2BM or what ever it is.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

CG Extreme Body Wash N Wax right now and when it runs out i will give CG GLOSSWORKZ a try


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Dg901


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Next year i'll be using BTBM with a Supernatural style pump dispensor  I can't wait.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dodo SN and BTBM, and serious performance ultra gloss for me. all very good imo


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Dodo BTBM and Sour Power but i have CG wash/wax and some Zaino to use :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

3M car wash soap here:thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I changed to trade size for economy so Meguiars Shampoo Plus for me


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Large bottle of Megs Hyper wash for xmas, replaced my shampoo plus. I also have some NXT stuff too...


----------



## sarm (Nov 16, 2008)

DG 901. Tried MGC didnt really like it. Prefer DG.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dodo BTBM presently (fantastic stuff), but I won't be able to resist trying something else next year! This hobby is certainly driven by the desire to try different things irrespective whether we need them or not!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Megs hyper wash for me.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Z7 for me - really good stuff and smells of bublegum.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Meguiar's NXT
SmartWax SmartCarWash
Dodo BTBM & Sour Power

I want to try Duragloss 901 if these run empty.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

SV Car Bath and CG Body Wash + Wax for maintenance.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Quite fancy a US Gallon of Shampoo Plus. At only £14 - bargain!
Thing is the dilution rates are much lower than most shampoos.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

+1 for DG, why they give it different numbers depending on the size of the container tho is beyond me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Using Espuma Astro at the moment


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

dodo juice sour power purely for colour, and smell :lol:


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Dodo BTBM which is great. Didn't like Sour Power at all, despite the smell.


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

CG Citrus Wash & Gloss for heavy duty and CG Extreme Body Wash & wax
for maintenance.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Quite fancy some of the espuma revolution wheel cleaner myself it looks nice!
along with bilberry..
and very cherry..

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Meguiars Shampoo Plus is my standard car wash - one of these products I keep buying because I like it, and its good value 

Duragloss 901 is one of my personal favourite shampoos but have recently run out of it and I am currently using Chemical Guys Glossworkz in its place... very impressed with it so far, just got myself a gallon of it so we'll see how it fares over the coming weeks and months.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Quite fancy some of the espuma revolution wheel cleaner myself it looks nice!
> along with bilberry..
> and very cherry..
> 
> :lol: :lol:


wheel cleaner as shampoo... mmmm 
( on that subject, I've revoultion to try hopefully tomorrow, I'll post up what it's like)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Alternate between:

Dodo Sour Power
Dodo BTBM
Megs Shampoo Plus
Megs HW

Depends on dirtiness of car, whether it's mine or not, whether I can be ar5ed going indoors to my secret storage area.


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Megs gold class until it runs out, then i have some duragloss 901 to try out


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

wolfgang autobathe (bought a gallon of the stuff)
dodo btbm
AG bodywork shampoo


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Z7 at the mo, when it runs out I'm gonna try some CG Maxi Suds I think


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hyperwash for summer
CG CitrusWash&Gloss for winter


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Z7
PBoys
Jonsons baby blue

Never see any differance between them


----------



## RS2 (Dec 27, 2009)

AG car shampoo at mo,but would like to try dodo


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

My 3 faves at the moment are:

1. Dodo Juice Born to be mild
2. PoorBoys Super slick and suds
3. Chem Guys Bodywash and wax

All 3 are good shampoos, after the new year i want to get some Glossworks and some Megs Hyper wash.


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

DG902 at the moment, but will be getting some BTBM in the new year.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

chillly said:


> Z6
> PBoys
> Jonsons baby blue
> 
> Never see any differance between them


Z6 as a shampoo, how does that work........?

cheers


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Megs NXT until it runs out.


Same hear mate, not sure what to try next but it might be Dodo juice BTBM, SN or Sour power


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to say that BTBM is by far my new favourite shampoo.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Shampoo plus and 3m car soap here.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Duragloss for Bodywork nothing else out there that I can find I like as much.

Megs Hyperwash for the grubby areas - wheels, arches and floorpans.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo BTBM/Sour power,ONR,DG 901,Chem Guys CWAG and Carlack Shampoo just to name a few:lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

ern nothing to see here - oops.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm using "Very Cherry" it's ok but I still prefer Duragloss 901 or of course Zaino 

dave


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Currently alternating between BTBM, Supernatural and Z7.

I have to say that BTBM is my favourite though.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Everyone seems to be talking about this DG901 will have to give it a shot..!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Megs Hyperwash for me


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought some Zymol Auto Wash, smells fantastic and works just as good as Shampoo+.

Will be moving to Zymol Clear when it runs out though.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

CG Citrus Wash and Gloss [which is good] and a put a bit of CG maxi suds in as well as it smells nice!

Duragloss 901 is probably my fave I've used though. Zaino Z7 next me thinks!:thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Ag 5l .


----------



## Nuggs (Dec 14, 2009)

Carlack - great stuff, highly concentrated and nice and slippy


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nuggs said:


> Carlack - great stuff, highly concentrated and nice and slippy


Its a great shampoo very underrated.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dave Richardson said:


> I'm using "Very Cherry" it's ok but I still prefer Duragloss 901 or of course Zaino
> 
> dave


very cherry = wheel cleaner isn't it?....


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

glossworkz just now. got a few bottles to use.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> very cherry = wheel cleaner isn't it?....


Its a Mark V Shampoo Kev:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

At present car wash soap.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Its a Mark V Shampoo Kev:lol:


proves how many shampoo's you've tried/own then. where's that avaliaboe from then? (never heard of it hence me think it was the wheel cleaner)


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Z7 is all time fave, been using FK 'green' one for a while, very good too and will give the 3m stuff a try tomorrow if the weather stays above freezing for long enough :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Here Kev http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=140
Its a decent shampoo for the price.


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

so people whats this duragloss 901 like i had some in my stocking from santa been using megs nxt for a while and like it am i likely to want to change?? is it that good??


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

BTBM here


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Currently using Finish Kare 1016, very impressive shampoo.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

BH auto wash
AG BWC
Turtle wax nano tech (5L)  :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got about 4l left of turtle wax zip wash n wax or something..  :lol:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

i used to use that turtle zip wash and wax before i found detailing world!

Its actually not that bad tbh, i love the smell too lol

Im currently using Megs nxt which has kept me going for over a year and a half. 

Also got BTBM waiting patiently in the detailing box


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it smells lovely. 
i'm desperately trying to use it all though, i put a lot in both buckets :lol:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

steveosri said:


> so people whats this duragloss 901 like i had some in my stocking from santa been using megs nxt for a while and like it am i likely to want to change?? is it that good??


In word yes!

I've been using Dodo Sour Power for a few months but tried DG 901 on Saturday (early present to self) and its as good if not slightly better. Lots of lubrication when you wash over the paintwork.

Used Megs NXT (got given some by a neighbour when I explained the adv of properly washing your car :lol and thought doesn't feel as silky. Want to try Dodo SN tho next 

Chris


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm using optimum shampoo at the mo, it cleans very well and makes the mitt glide over the panels. I've just ordered some sour power though as I fancied a dodo shampoo and like the thought of a bit of carnauba being added to the finish :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Must admit im interested to try dodo SN.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Must admit im interested to try dodo SN.


Its a good shampoo Marc and it works very well through the lance:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i use dodo BTBM, after what everyone was saying it was hard to not buy some, and it hasnt dissapointed!! best shampoo i have used by a mile so far :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Simoniz wash and wax (for wheels and arches when I'm not washing all the car)
CG Citrus wash and gloss ( When she's really dirty )
Hyperwash
Shampoo plus


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Duragloss 901 but and this is a big BUT! Paul chucked me a sample of Danase Gloss Amplifying shampoo. It's a very stong cleaner so you don't need much of it and its very very thick. I tiny amount (I mean like 5-10ml) filled up my bucket and was very slick and cleaned far better than DG901! Highly reccomend it. It also give me a nice finish where with the 901 I have to wipe down with QD to get the just waxed look.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I love the Duragloss stuff and my last batch was packaged for the courier by Bailes.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Chemical Guys - Citrus Wash & Gloss. 

Had worse!


----------



## mad555 (Dec 18, 2009)

I use Werkstat Auto Body Wash and have done for quite a while now.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

-Duragloss 901/902
-CG CWC, CWG, Glossworkz, Maxi Suds II
-Optimum
-DP snow foam
-Lusso Oro
-Megs Shampoo Plus, Hyper Wash
-Majestic Solutions Ultra Gloss (think Dodo Juice BTBM on steroids)
-Poorboy's SS&W

I think I have enough to last me a while...


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner. I also have some Zymol Auto Wash, which has a nice scent.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Dodo BTBM and Sour Power but i have CG wash/wax and some Zaino to use :thumb:


+1 BTBM is awesome and smells great too


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Autoglym Bodywork Conditioner or Simonez Wash and Wax


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

megs nxt then swiftly onto chemical guys as the megs has almost run out


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I use Autosmart's Autowash which I probably won't buy again not cause it isn't good value at under £10 for 5l but it just doesn't wash the car well
Which is a shame because their tyre spray and acid free wheel cleaner are very good


I always end up back with AG Shampoo Bodywash which does clean the car and does leave a nice finish:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just finished my Dodo Juice BTBM (which i was very impressed with) and now onto Duragloss 901 although i'm tempted to crack open my sample bottle of Raceglaze Auto Bathe.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Allbrites cherry foam is my favourite.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Meguiars Gold Class. Had it for aaages and still loads left! Little goes a long way!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I also have some Megs Gold Class in the shed.
Not actually using any shampoo at the minute though. Its either too frozen or too wet, the cars look awful!


----------



## inpursuit (Nov 28, 2008)

Dodo juice sour power for me :thumb:
good at cleaning and leaves a good finish imo and a little extra protection too


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Just ordered from CYC BTBM so going to give that a blast when I get it:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm still using TW Wash n Wax,


Which turtle shampoo liquid or powder ? 
i tried this one "powder"









Sonax gloss and Megs nxt right now and when it runs out i will give Armor all a try . i want buy zymol auto wash and simoniz wash&wax:thumb: again but 
Unfortunately Not available in the markets here.


----------



## Ollie1.3i (Oct 19, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> dodo SN and BTBM, and serious performance ultra gloss for me. all very good imo


Yep i use same mate , dodo SN and BTBM and LP:thumb::buffer:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

it's the big one from Halfords they had on special, a liquid/gel.

I got maxi suds II now, it smells amazing!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Perls when going with suds, otherwise ONR.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Which turtle shampoo liquid or powder ?
> i tried this one "powder"
> 
> 
> ...


Powered car Shampoo?Thats a new one on me:lol:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Now a 3M Car Wash Soap convert...Hmmmmm cherry :thumb:


----------



## 99hjhm (Dec 25, 2009)

AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner here.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im a big Duagloss fan but have been using a new one which is very good
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=148002


----------



## tom769 (Oct 1, 2009)

Megs Hyper wash
Dodo Sour Power
CG wash n wax


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

kevs kindly sending me a sample of SeriousPerformance shampoo

so thats two news one i've to try! and i'm still gonna order BTBM or SP. jjeez ill be like ross at this rate :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just moved from Duragloss 901 to Gloss-It and Blackfire shampoos and must say they are really impressing. Didn't think I would find one to beat the DG, but looks like I have


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Meguiars Gold Class on my Lupo. One of the shampoors I've used for ages and I think if it's not broken, I won't fix it. It works perfectly well.

Dodo Juice Born to be Mild on my Megane. It ain't cheap but you can feel the difference and I'm happy to pay a premium for decent stuff on a car that's not often driven anyway.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Powered car Shampoo?Thats a new one on me:lol:


turtle zip shampoo powder version similar OMO , Arial  

guys i bought and tried ArmorAll wash&wax very bad shampoo :wall: he destroy my eyes and nose !


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

tossi said:


> CG Extreme Body Wash N Wax right now and when it runs out i will give CG GLOSSWORKZ a try


I used GLOSSWORKZ today and have to say it is superrrrrrrrrrrrb !

Car is so errrrrr glossy. WAS ina bad state before i started with all the road grime and salt so I am even more impressed.
I thought CG CWG was good but GW is a definite must.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

GLOOSWROKZ is my favourite by a long shot :thumb:


----------



## ipy (Sep 11, 2009)

Duragloss 901....


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Z7 
dodo sour power 
dodo Born to be Mild Shampoo 
dodo sn


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Megs Shampoo +
Dodo BTBM
Jeffs Autobody wash


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm after using 

Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
Megs soft wash gel
CG maxi suds 
Dodo sour power
Zymol auto wash

I always come back to Zymol, I love the smell of it , lasts ages and IMO get better results than the rest


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

charlie_51 said:


> zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
> zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
> zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
> zymol auto bath 6.99 from halfrauds
> ...


And it's 3 for 2:thumb:


----------



## nuts (Nov 22, 2009)

*autoglym*

autoglym bodywork shampoo:thumb::wave:
cheers nuts


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

Megs Gold all the way


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Currently motorway salty spray is whats washing her down.

But at home I have some of the new 3M shampoo to try out, when it gets above freezing


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thinking of buying this half price pressure washer from b and q..

its a karcher, will it have enough pressure or w/e for a good snowfoam?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Using the 3M stuff ATM and its pretty good TBH, also use Smartwax SmartWash wich is very good


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

Just bought some poorboys shampoo , very impressed


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Poorboys shampoo is very nice:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

flyfs6 said:


> I love the Duragloss stuff and my last batch was packaged for the courier by Bailes.


Did I sign it, yeah? :lol:

Went back to shampoo plus tonight, it was like using a TFR compared to 901.


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Four days after using GLOSSWORKZ and 350 miles later , car looks like it has just been washed and sealed , eg used optiseal and has that shiny ,glassy look. I am truly amazed .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Maxi Suds II, gives a great foam by foam lance


----------



## skoosh (Sep 17, 2009)

dodo btbm
dodo sn
CG cwag

next on the try out list is,duragloss 901,Glossworkz and megs shampoo plus.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Megs Hyper-wash all the way!:thumb:


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I use AG BSC.

I know it's been slated for not producing enuff suds, but that's not the point. The fact is this is a very good low foam shampoo and can really bbring up the car nicely. I have tried others, such as turtle ax and Megs gold class, however I keep coming back to AG BSC.

I use a little more than what the Manufacturer states but what it does leave is a car ready for SRP/EGP.

I can't recommend it highly enuff.

I am not a rep for autoglym or anything. I have used all sort of other products and I have to say AG always come out best and they are recommended by the likes of BMW and Aston Marting Need I say more.:car:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Just got some Dodo Sour Power, waiting for the snow to go before i can try it!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Spot the one I don't use

Megs NXT
Star drops
Zymol car wash


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Blackfire Gloss shampoo & conditioner


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

i use to use the A/G shampoo then i tried the Megs gold and wow what a difference,

i love it, and it smells so good as well.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I use CG was & wax :thumb:


----------



## SilverSpeed (Jul 20, 2007)

Ballistic said:


> Blackfire Gloss shampoo & conditioner


Using it to with great pleasure!:thumb:


----------



## lynchy (May 10, 2009)

Zymol car wash


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I alternate from DG901 to Zymol and back again while smoking a fat cigar


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

harrylall said:


> I use AG BSC.
> 
> I know it's been slated for not producing enuff suds, but that's not the point. The fact is this is a very good low foam shampoo and can really bbring up the car nicely. I have tried others, such as turtle ax and Megs gold class, however I keep coming back to AG BSC.
> 
> ...


some people prefer a high foaming shampoo for the asthetics even though a shampoo that lubricates well is the important thing. and any shampoo will leave the paint ready for SRP/EGP


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

All I'll say is if BSC floats your boat good for you, I won't knock as I've never used it, but would say it's accepted as not being as good as others.

Imagine the kufuffle that would be created if someone found out that the chemicle make up was very similar to a leading snow foam where the opposite is true.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have AG BSC in my collection specifically because it has a low foaming action. Makes washing far quicker.

I'm currently using Swissvax Car Bath as my top tier shampoo, and Optimum as my go-to. 

Duragloss and Meguiars have both been relegated because the foaming is excessive.


----------



## Chrisjk (Aug 17, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of duragloss 901 on recommendation, yet too try it but i can't stop smelling it.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I too use DG CWC 902 (bulk) or 901 in smaller bottles. I love the Dodo stuff too but for an all rounder in price, performance and of course smell, I think Duragloss is hard to beat.


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

zipwax through the karcher vario lance and BTBM in the bucket


----------

